# Aquecimento global: Maldivas procuram novo território



## Gerofil (14 Nov 2008 às 00:59)

*As Maldivas já procuram um novo território para viver em caso de naufrágio*







O primeiro Presidente eleito democraticamente nas Maldivas, Mohamed Nasheed, inaugurou o seu mandato com uma medida inovadora. O país vai criar um fundo de poupança para comprar novas terras onde a população possa viver, caso o nível das águas acabe por engolir o paradisíaco arquipélago, anunciou ontem Nasheed ao diário "The Guardian".
O "seguro de vida" dos maldivanos, como lhe chamou Nasheed, irá ser pago com uma parte das receitas do turismo, a principal fonte de rendimentos do país. 
Se as previsões mais pessimistas se cumprirem, os 300 mil habitantes poderão ter de abandonar definitivamente o seu território. É que as 1192 ilhas que compõem o arquipélago das Maldivas não estão a mais do que 2,4 metros acima do nível do mar e a maioria do território habitado está apenas a um metro de altitude. A capital, Malé, está a 90 centímetros do nível do mar e, só aqui, vivem 100 mil pessoas. 
O Painel Intergovernamental para as Alterações Climáticas da ONU estima que o nível das águas suba até 59 centímetros até 2100. Mas outros estudos, como o relatório de 2006 do Instituto de Potsdam para a Investigação do Impacto Climático, apontam para uma subida até 1,40 metros, o que ditaria o fim das Maldivas. 
A proposta de Nasheed já foi discutida com alguns países, que se mostraram "receptivos", segundo conta o novo Presidente ao Guardian. O Sri Lanka e a Índia são os destinos mais prováveis, devido às semelhanças culturais, mas o Norte da Austrália também é uma possibilidade. Nasheed explica que ninguém quer deixar as Maldivas, mas que pretende assegurar os direitos das próximas gerações, que poderão não resistir às consequências do aquecimento global.
Refugiados ambientais - O problema estende-se a outras 47 ilhas, apelidadas pelas Nações Unidas de SIDS (Small Islands Developping States). Na Papua-Nova Guiné, existe desde 2005 um plano de evacuação para uma ilha vizinha. As ilhas Marshall não têm capacidade financeira para proteger o depósito de lixo nuclear que os Estados Unidos criaram no país e que agora poderá ficar submerso. Na ilha de Bhola, no Bangladesh, 500 mil habitantes deslocaram-se para o interior quando a ilha foi inundada, em 1995, tornando-se talvez os primeiros refugiados ambientais do mundo. Um estatuto que irá proliferar, segundo as previsões.
Ilhas Salomão, Vanuatu, Nova Caledónia ou Fiji são alguns dos territórios ameaçados com a subida das águas. 
Outro é o Tuvalu, símbolo das vítimas do clima. O pequeno arquipélago de 11 mil habitantes poderá ser o primeiro país a desaparecer do planeta. Periodicamente, marés vivas de cerca de três metros de amplitude submergem parte do território, incluindo a pista do aeroporto. As constantes inundações comprometem também a incipiente agricultura do país, devido à salinização das terras. 
A falta de água doce, a pesca excessiva e a poluição dos navios são outros problemas que também afectam estas ilhas, para além dos furacões e maremotos. "Nós não precisamos de novas investigações científicas sobre o fenómeno da subida das águas, nós já o vivemos", dizia já em 2005 o primeiro-ministro do Tuvalu, Saufatu Sopo'aga. A Nova Zelândia recebe 17 imigrantes deste país por ano e já se estudam propostas para uma deslocação em massa da população.
Os SIDS tentam apelar às nações desenvolvidas para uma redução das emissões de gases de estufa, a única forma de abrandar a subida das águas que é inevitável no futuro próximo. Na quinta-feira, reuniram-se em Singapura, para unificar as posições que tomarão em Dezembro, na cimeira sobre alterações climáticas da Polónia. Pedem que a crise financeira não relegue para segundo plano o futuro destes países, em risco de desaparecer do mapa.

Fonte: PÚBLICO


----------



## Vince (14 Nov 2008 às 01:43)

Para quem não conhece, a capital Malé:


----------



## stormy (14 Nov 2008 às 17:05)

Vince disse:


> Para quem não conhece, a capital Malé:



lindissimo...é pena os pontos mais elevados das maldivas serem os prédios
quanto á subida do  nivel médio das  aguas não há nada a dizer já é factual agora é só esperar que não suba muito ( no max 0.5m) mas isso é muito dificil


----------



## Z13 (14 Nov 2008 às 22:16)

Com esta orografia... que água beberão???

Dessalinizada? Ou do garrafão?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Nov 2008 às 11:37)

Vince disse:


> Para quem não conhece, a capital Malé:



Belíssima ilha. 
Parece algo surreal, uma obra do _SimCity_. 
É pena que haja tanta urbanização que mais tarde ou mais cedo irá estragar tudo, se é que já não está a estragar.
Estou a imaginar as variações térmicas dentro dessa ilha - devem ser praticamente nulas - não há vales, encostas, acidentes de terreno, a altitude ronda 1 m, enfim, as diferenças que possam existir devem ser praticamente nulas, para além de que pelo facto de ser uma ilha as amplitudes térmicas devem ser mínimas.


----------



## *Dave* (15 Nov 2008 às 14:47)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Belíssima ilha.
> Parece algo surreal, uma obra do _SimCity_. .



É mesmo . Parece que alguém andou a brincar com o _SimCity_


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Nov 2008 às 12:44)

*Dave* disse:


> É mesmo . Parece que alguém andou a brincar com o _SimCity_



É verdade... e ja estou a tentar recriar no SC4  ...

Mas é de uma beleza extrema... grandes ilhas.. tenho que la ir antes que desapareça...


----------



## Agreste (18 Nov 2008 às 22:33)

Vince disse:


> Para quem não conhece, a capital Malé:



Parece um dos fantasiados continentes na ilha da palmeira no dubai. De facto está em marcha a 1ª operação acerca dos refugiados ambientais. Já não são só os animais, os humanos também estão em fuga... 

Mesmo assim não sei se não seria mais barato comprar areia à arabia saudita e fazer como os holandes fizeram...


----------



## iceworld (26 Nov 2008 às 23:50)

O futuro de uma das regiões mais paradisíacas do planeta está ameaçado. O aquecimento global e a inevitável subida das águas do mar ameaça submergir as Maldivas. 


http://aeiou.expresso.pt/gen.pl?p=stories&op=view&fokey=ex.stories/462625


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (2 Jan 2009 às 02:55)

Bem é definitivamente uma cidade onde eu nao gostava de viver. Pois o futuro nao abona muito para o lado de cidades costeiras de baixa altitude.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jan 2009 às 16:03)

Fabio_R_21 disse:


> Bem é definitivamente uma cidade onde eu nao gostava de viver. Pois o futuro nao abona muito para o lado de cidades costeiras de baixa altitude.



Será que o futuro será mesmo como o pintam ?? cá para mim eles ainda vão estar melhor que nós em termos climáticos e geográficos.


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (4 Jan 2009 às 02:27)

Mário Barros disse:


> Será que o futuro será mesmo como o pintam ?? cá para mim eles ainda vão estar melhor que nós em termos climáticos e geográficos.



Sinceramente... Não sei... Eu acho que algumas cidades vão ter alguns problemas com inundações, quer seja por subida médio das águas quer por mau planeamento e construção das cidades. Eu lembro-me duma aula de Climatologia do meu prof. ter dito que nao acreditava muito em 'Aquecimento Global' e era show off a mais dos média. Agora, e isto é opinião pessoal, acho poderá haver show off a mais, mas nao nos livramos de alguns problemas com 'agua a mais'.

Mas espera, melhor que nós, Portugal?


----------

